# Межпозвоночная грыжа L3-4, L4-5, L5-S1 и парез стопы



## Nargiza (25 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте доктор. Меня зовут  Наргиза мне 33 года, рост 183 вес 97 кг 

У меня межпозвоночная грыжа L3-4, L4-5, L5-S1, не могу встать на пятку с лева. Все началось три месяца назад до этого спина не болела . Стала болеть спина с лева потом бедро. Пила витамины ,нвпс ,  капала л - эссенциана. В один день встала утром у меня стала шлепать  стопа. Мне предлогали сделать операцию но я отказалась думала что смогу вылечить иглотерапией массажем и т.д.  Но с каждым днем теряю надежду правда стопа стала немного подниматся но с усилием и сводит икры. 

Как вы думаете стойт ли продолжать лечение или идти к нейрохирургам?


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2018)

@Nargiza, Наргиза, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Никуська (13 Янв 2019)

@Nargiza, здравствуйте.  Как у вас дела?


----------



## Nargiza (9 Фев 2019)

@Никуська, здравствуйте не заходила долго на форум, поэтому не видела ваше сообщения. Так и не решилась на операцию. Сейчас занимаюсь в центре Бубновского плюс дома делаю гимнастику .Я совсем запуталась нейрохирурги гонят на операцию неврологи предлагают лечится. Иногда болит правое бедро но я все списываю на мышечные боли от гимнастики или мне так хочется думать. Стопа левой ноги стала немного подниматся. Спина не болит. Но есть какое-то напряжение в мышцах  при наклоне вперед до конца не могу наклонится.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (28 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте Наргиза, а что на МРТ?


----------

